# Subfloor screws?



## stoked91 (Apr 13, 2011)

Putting down a 5/8 t&g subfloor in the upstairs master bedroom. Plan to use PL Premium glue underneath but what is the best fastener to use? Is there a special subfloor screw? Is there a certain amount( spatial arrangement) to use?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

It's been a few weeks since I put T&G down in my new bathroom, but I seem to remember Liquid Nails Subfloor adhesive, 2" deck screws, spaced at 12", 6" on the edges.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

ratherbefishing said:


> It's been a few weeks since I put T&G down in my new bathroom, but I seem to remember Liquid Nails Subfloor adhesive, 2" deck screws, spaced at 12", 6" on the edges.


Sounds about right. Any construction or deck screw will do. Just don't use drywall screws. 

My wife and I built our log home ourselves, and putting down the subfloor was one of the more tedious chores. About 1400 square feet of Advantech (seriously heavy stuff) and one quadrant of the house where the floor joists are on 12-inch centers. I don't remember how many screws there are in a 50-lb bucket but we didn't have any left over.


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

i know its too late now, but jussstt in case....next time buy a screw gun with extension and belt feed those suckers....it pays for itself in the first hour.

http://www.toolbarn.com/hitachi-w6v4sd.html



md2lgyk said:


> Sounds about right. Any construction or deck screw will do. Just don't use drywall screws.
> 
> My wife and I built our log home ourselves, and putting down the subfloor was one of the more tedious chores. About 1400 square feet of Advantech (seriously heavy stuff) and one quadrant of the house where the floor joists are on 12-inch centers. I don't remember how many screws there are in a 50-lb bucket but we didn't have any left over.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

jcrack_corn said:


> i know its too late now, but jussstt in case....next time buy a screw gun with extension and belt feed those suckers....it pays for itself in the first hour.
> 
> http://www.toolbarn.com/hitachi-w6v4sd.html


I'm now 63 years old. Trust me, there isn't going to be a next time.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You should be using flooring screws. Yes there is such a thing. Even the big box stores will have them. If you sub-floor is 5/8" thick, the screw should have 5/8" of unthreaded stem undet the head. That will allow the screw to pull the sub-floor down tight. If the screw is fully threaded, if you start the screw with 1/8" gap between the subfloor and the joist, the screw will get tight when the head hits the top of the subfloor, but you can still have the 1/8" gap. Normally, with any screw, there will be some unthreaded stem under the screwhead, so the grip into the joist will be stronger, and if you torque the screw enough, you will pull the floorboard down tight, but just the same, its best to have the unthreaded stem on the screw as long as the thickness of your board.


----------

